# New Build - AUD



## ss2 (Sep 19, 2011)

The PC will mainly be used just for normal day to day things however I will be watching blu-ray/hd movies and I will also be streaming movies to the tv. I'll also have a lot of programs open at once... programs such as MYOB and other accounting programs (excel etc) I won't just have accounting programs open... I'm not much of a gamer but I "might" play black ops, battlefield 3 and FIFA 11. And I expect not to buy or upgrade any components for the PC for 3-4 years because I don't have the money to keep upgrading parts... Also I won't ever overclock my computer, because I believe they will downgrade my components. I don't want a huge electricity bill and I want a modular power supply. I also won't ever go SLI or Crossfire. 

My budget is $1,500.00 AUD. I know thats a lot for my build, but if you could you can suggest better specs for a cheaper price, but not loose performance please do. Will all the components below work well together? 

I was thinking about the Logitech G110 Gaming Keyboard any suggestions?

I'll be purchasing the parts from http://pccasegear.com/ 

Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD3P-B3 Motherboard - $195.00
CPU: Intel Core i5 2500K - $219.00
CPU Cooler: CoolerMaster Hyper 212+ CPU Cooler - $33.00
Graphics Card: PowerColor Radeon HD6870 1GB - $169.00
Memory: G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL (2x4GB) DDR3 - $65.00
Hard Drive: Samsung SpinPoint F3 1TB HD103SJ - $54.00
Optical Driver: Lite-On IHAS324 24x DVDRW - $29.00
Power Supply: Corsair HX-650 Power Supply - $139.00
Monitor: ASUS VS248H 24in Widescreen LED Monitor - $219.00
Keyboard: Tt eSPORTS Meka Mechanical Gaming Keyboard - $89.00
Mouse: Razer DeathAdder Gaming Mouse V2 - $59.00
Mouse Pad: Razer Goliathus Fragged Omega Speed Refresh - $16.00
Speakers: Logitech Z523 2.1 Speaker System - $85.00
Case: CoolerMaster CM 690 II Advanced with Window - $125.00
Operating System: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64bit with SP1 OEM - $95.00

Total: $1591.00


----------



## Jetster (Sep 19, 2011)

Cant complain about any of it. Why http://pccasegear.com/ ?


----------



## ss2 (Sep 19, 2011)

Jetster said:


> Cant complain about any of it. Why http://pccasegear.com/ ?



I'm from Australia and they are the cheapest suppliers

Do you know any good silent 120mm cpu fans for the Hyper 212+?

Also do you have any experience with the Logitech G110 Gaming Keyboard? if yes is it good or should I stick with the Tt eSPORTS Meka Mechanical Gaming Keyboard?


----------



## Jetster (Sep 19, 2011)

Theres is a ton of cooling options out there. The Hyper 212 is fine and quiet. Your not overclocking so any 120 fan would be more than enough. 

No experience with the keyboard and mouse. Thats the only thing i would change for personal preference. I like a simple Microsoft Comfort Curve Keyboard $20 and a  Logitech G518 wired mouse. I also like a Teflon cutting board as a mouse pad, big and slick.


----------



## BlurryS (Sep 19, 2011)

This build looks like a gaming system to me. A very good one. If you dont want to play many games, why would you pay so much for a system ?
If you dont want to overclock, buy H67 board and I5 2500/2400. Cheaper and no dramatic loss in performance.


----------



## HXL492 (Sep 19, 2011)

If you are looking to replace the Hyper 212+ fan, might as well give this this a consideration http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=207_23_845&products_id=18376
It has been getting a lot of gold reviews

Swap out the Hx 650 for for this Txv2 650, same thing basically, cheaper too, but you'l lose modular connectivity 
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=15_354&products_id=17211

Good luck with the new build


----------



## ss2 (Sep 19, 2011)

BlurryS said:


> This build looks like a gaming system to me. A very good one. If you dont want to play many games, why would you pay so much for a system ?
> If you dont want to overclock, buy H67 board and I5 2500/2400. Cheaper and no dramatic loss in performance.



Because I'm currently studying and I'm busy I won't be gaming. I'd like it to be cheaper but if I change some things like for example the powersupply I loose the modular connectivity like HXL492 said.

I don't like asrock as a motherboard brand

Also with the i5 2500/i5 2500k doesn't the k version provide a little bit more performance than the non k version?


----------



## D4S4 (Sep 19, 2011)

if you really intend to run a shitload of programs at once, you might be better of with 2600 (which is hyperthreaded unlike 2500k) and save up on gfx.




ss2 said:


> Also with the i5 2500/i5 2500k doesn't the k version provide a little bit more performance than the non k version?



nope, the difference is the unlocked multiplier - it's easier to overclock.


----------



## Jetster (Sep 19, 2011)

At first I thought the same thing a little much for a non gamer. But later in your post you write. "I might" play black ops, battlefield 3 and FIFA 11.   So your good to go.


----------



## ss2 (Sep 19, 2011)

So if i go for the i7 2600 price $299

What GPU would you suggest?


----------



## D4S4 (Sep 19, 2011)

now that's the tricky part - if you go lower on the gfx end, you lose a fair bit of gaming performance. taken that you'd like to play bf3, your best bet is to get over that 80$ difference (which is a small amount compared to 1600$ for the whole build) or go cheap on the gfx and upgrade that later.


----------



## BlurryS (Sep 19, 2011)

ss2 said:


> Because I'm currently studying and I'm busy I won't be gaming. I'd like it to be cheaper but if I change some things like for example the powersupply I loose the modular connectivity like HXL492 said.
> 
> *I don't like asrock as a motherboard brand*
> Also with the i5 2500/i5 2500k doesn't the k version provide a little bit more performance than the non k version?



H67 boards are made by Gigabyte, Asus, MSI too. Not only Asrock  but if you want to go with that kind of system, you are good to go ! It's a good system
But why would you want i7 2600 ? in gaming i5 is exactly the same. Only difference is the hyperthreading. Personally i'd buy i7 only when im rendering heavy 3d


----------



## ss2 (Sep 19, 2011)

alright sweet I'll think about that...

Also is the Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD3P-B3 a good mobo?


----------



## BlurryS (Sep 19, 2011)

Yes it's a good mobo but with SLI support. I think you don't want to go SLI/Crossfire ? You could save a bit and buy Z68 board without SLI support.


----------



## ss2 (Sep 19, 2011)

BlurryS said:


> Yes it's a good mobo but with SLI support. I think you don't want to go SLI/Crossfire ? You could save a bit and buy Z68 board without SLI support.



Like which board? Gigabyte GA-Z68XP-UD3 Motherboard or any other suggestions?


----------



## BlurryS (Sep 19, 2011)

Actually i think there is no big price difference between SLI and non SLI boards. And anyways, its always better to have it and not need it, than one day realize you need it and then not having it


----------



## ss2 (Sep 19, 2011)

BlurryS said:


> Actually i think there is no big price difference between SLI and non SLI boards. And anyways, its always better to have it and not need it, than one day realize you need it and then not having it



so I should stick with the board i listed?

Also I compared the chips on the website:

intel i5 2500k:
Graphics Model: Intel® HD Graphics 3000
Intel® vPro Technology: NO
Intel® Virtualization Technology for Directed I/O (VT-d): NO
Intel® Trusted Execution Technology: NO

intel i5 2500:
Graphics Model: Intel® HD Graphics 2000
Intel® vPro Technology: YES
Intel® Virtualization Technology for Directed I/O (VT-d): YES
Intel® Trusted Execution Technology: YES

I don't know what those mean ^


----------



## BlurryS (Sep 19, 2011)

These actually don't have any major affect on chips. As said before, the biggest difference is that K series is unlocked and can overclock easily.


----------



## ss2 (Sep 19, 2011)

BlurryS said:


> These actually don't have any major affect on chips. As said before, the biggest difference is that K series is unlocked and can overclock easily.



alright, but In my situation should I go with the ASUS GeForce GTX 560 DirectCU II TOP 1024MB or the PowerColor Radeon HD6870 1GB?

Since I won't be upgrading my components for 3-4 years i'm poor ;(


----------



## Dent1 (Sep 19, 2011)

ss2 said:


> alright, but In my situation should I go with the ASUS GeForce GTX 560 DirectCU II TOP 1024MB or the PowerColor Radeon HD6870 1GB?
> 
> Since I won't be upgrading my components for 3-4 years i'm poor ;(



The Radeon HD 6870 is faster than the GTX 560. However the GTX 560 Ti is the fastest.


If you are poor and only upgrade every 4 years get a BETTER video card and cut down on the unnecessarily high other components. You don’t need to spend $195.00 on a motherboard. You don’t need $89.00 for a keyboard. Get your priorities right and use it to beef up the components that will actually sustain performance for 4 years.


----------



## BlurryS (Sep 19, 2011)

+1 Dent1


----------



## ss2 (Sep 19, 2011)

Dent1 said:


> You don’t need to spend $195.00 on a motherboard.



Could you suggest a motherboard?


----------



## Jetster (Sep 19, 2011)

Gigabyte GA-Z68A-D3 B3 Motherboard  $135

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=138_711_1183&products_id=18038


----------



## ss2 (Sep 19, 2011)

For example on the Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD3P-B3 Motherboard:

http://imageshack.us/f/600/426784112zoom.jpg/

I'll be attaching x2 CPU fans - 120mm do I need a fan controller? because I don't want the extra fan running at 100% from the molex.

Front case fan x1 - 140mm

Top case fan x1 - 140mm

Rear case fan x1 - 120mm

There is only two SYS_FAN headers :s I don't want the fans running at 100%

So do i need a fan controller in this case?


----------



## Jetster (Sep 19, 2011)

Your not overclocking, why 2 fans on the CPU. You dont need all those fans. It just gets dirt on everything IMO. 140mm fans even at 100% don't make noise


----------



## ss2 (Sep 19, 2011)

Jetster said:


> Your not overclocking, why 2 fans on the CPU. You dont need all those fans. It just gets dirt on everything IMO. 140mm fans even at 100% don't make noise



those fans are standard with the case

*Should I wait for Ivy Bridge? if yes how long till its release estimate?*


----------



## BlurryS (Sep 19, 2011)

Why would you want to wait for Ivy bridge ? You're not going to be hardcore gamer, i suppose. You're not going to overclock. i5 2500/K will run most games very well for next upcoming years. I just upgraded from E6300 ( used it for 5 years ) to i5 2500k and im impressed. I'd say go for i5 and dont wait for Ivy.


----------



## D4S4 (Sep 19, 2011)

if you can, wait at least until bulldozer release - there will be price drops.


----------



## ss2 (Sep 20, 2011)

D4S4 said:


> if you can, wait at least until bulldozer release - there will be price drops.



ja mogu cekat, ali ne znam koji da cekam... 

Also would use know if these rubber grommets http://www.corsair.com/pc-cases/cor...rubber-grommets-for-obsidian-series-800d.html would fit in the holes for the CM 690 II?

I contacted corsair and the guy replied sorry, I don't know...


----------



## BlurryS (Sep 20, 2011)

Why would you need these grommets ?


----------



## ss2 (Sep 20, 2011)

BlurryS said:


> Why would you need these grommets ?



I'd just like to have a little bit nicer cable management

I also have a question hows your Gigabyte GA-PH67-B3 going I looked at your specs... is it a good stable mobo?


----------



## BlurryS (Sep 20, 2011)

Im satisfied with my board. There has been some info around that H67 chipset cannot overclock i5 2500k but it seems like i can overclock it. I have quite many overclocking abilities. And since you are not overclocking, this board should be fine for you too. Just an advice. You might want to go with another board but i can vouch for mine.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 20, 2011)

@ss2

Just quickly glanced through the thread; Are you going to be using this as a gamer? Office machine? Saw you rather not do any overclocking.

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=17925
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=17807
Unless you want to stay Sandy Bridge:
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=187_346_1184&products_id=16402
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=138_711_1183&products_id=18275

Then up your video card to an HD6950 2GB. 




BlurryS said:


> Im satisfied with my board. There has been some info around that H67 chipset cannot overclock i5 2500k but it seems like i can overclock it. I have quite many overclocking abilities. And since you are not overclocking, this board should be fine for you too. Just an advice. You might want to go with another board but i can vouch for mine.



How far can you adjust the multiplier? I doubt you can go over 37.


----------



## BlurryS (Sep 20, 2011)

yes but i can change FSB too


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 20, 2011)

BlurryS said:


> yes but i can change FSB too



Yeah, bclk can be adjusted on any of the s1155 boards. How interesting though, can you PM me a screenshot! I am excited to see that!


----------



## BlurryS (Sep 20, 2011)

I haven't yet saved my overclocking because i really dont want to ruin the warranty yet . Also im not 100% sure that it works but i was able to change FSB and saw that cpu clock speed rised.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 20, 2011)

BlurryS said:


> I haven't yet saved my overclocking because i really dont want to ruin the warranty yet .


Awww alright 


BlurryS said:


> Also im not 100% sure that it works but i was able to change FSB and saw that cpu clock speed rised.


Yeah, that's part of overclocking


----------



## BlurryS (Sep 20, 2011)

But im going to remember that and one day if im going to overclock, i will post some pics


----------



## theeldest (Sep 20, 2011)

The Gigabyte board you selected (UD3P) is very good. I just put it in a friend's build with an i5-2500k.

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=7980
That's the cooler we went with (CoolerMaster V8). Cools very well and is low on the noise, I highly recommend.


And if you've got a vain streak at all you can swap out the ripjaws for sniper memory (black memory on a black motherboard). http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=17199

It's slightly more expensive.


Processor:
If you're not overclocking: i5-2400. http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=16402

It'll help drop price with a negligible impact on performance. If you think you'll overclock then i5-2500k is best bang for dollar/AUD. 

On that same mobo with i5-2500k and 8GB sniper memory my friend's system is sitting at 4.6GHz with very low temps (max 55c).


----------



## D4S4 (Sep 20, 2011)

ss2 said:


> ja mogu cekat, ali ne znam koji da cekam...



ideš da naiđem na nekog lokalnog na tpu-u...  ugl, to baš i nije dobro što se pricedropa tiče. :shadedshu

other than that, i think the guys have wrapped it up nicely.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 20, 2011)

Translate please, this is an english speaking forum.


----------

